# We decided on a house, and it's now in escrow.



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

We decided to stay in Sacramento because we both have lots of family here. The house is older but it's really well-built. It has 3 bedrooms, so the kids or Meesh's sister can stay on weekends and whatever.

It's got a door in the family room that takes you into this weird corridor where the laundry outlets are, and it keeps on going right through a storage area with a bunch of built-in shelving and then into a sort of party room with a brick BBQ grill at the far end. The party room part is not real big, like maybe 15' x 18'. It's got a sliding glass door to the backyard. It looks like most of it was a patio that the previous owner enclosed....like, everything past the laundry room.

It has pretty nice yards, but not _too much_ yard, and there's a naval orange tree in the back. Also, there's a small shed back there, like for the mower and stuff we'll have to buy.

Anyway, we'll get it for a great price if escrow goes ok.


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2022)

Congrats to the Murrmurrs.  I was just thinking about you tonight as I was watching House Hunters in Sacramento.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 28, 2022)

Frank, I'm so happy for you and Michelle.  It looks like a great house!  I know you will both be happy there, despite the weird corridor.   Fingers crossed that the escrow works out!


----------



## Jace (Sep 28, 2022)

Very nice! Good Luck to you& yours!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2022)

It's cute! Sounds like a great place for you and Michelle.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)

Sounds and looks great!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Frank, I'm so happy for you and Michelle.  It looks like a great house!  I know you will both be happy there, despite the weird corridor.   Fingers crossed that the escrow works out!





katlupe said:


> It's cute! Sounds like a great place for you and Michelle.


Yeah, it is pretty cute. And I'm keeping that 50s-looking turquoise awning and shutters (Meesh hates them  ).

@dseag2 that corridor thing is weird but it could be a lot less weird with some work. I'm thinking the part with loads of shelving could be a kids game room or a hobby, crafts or art studio, and the party room at the end could be an outdoor covered patio...I think it was, originally. The floor is bare cement and the BBQ grill is brick. Says outdoors to me.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 28, 2022)

That house looks great, can we come over for a party.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, it is pretty cute. And I'm keeping that 50s-looking turquoise awning and shutters (Meesh hates them  ).
> 
> @dseag2 that corridor thing is weird but it could be a lot less weird with some work. I'm thinking the part with loads of shelving could be a kids game room or a hobby, crafts or art studio, and the party room at the end could be an outdoor covered patio...I think it was, originally. The floor is bare cement and the BBQ grill is brick. Says outdoors to me.


Just watch HGTV and you will figure it all out!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Just watch HGTV and you will figure it all out!


I might have to make that my new Go-To channel.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I might have to make that my new Go-To channel.


As long as it isn't built like the Winchester House you should be okay!


----------



## oldpop (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 28, 2022)

Love the house!!  It reminds me a bit of my son’s house in Whittier CA.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 28, 2022)

*Soooo....when is the house warming?  I will bring a cake*


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Love the house!!  It reminds me a bit of my son’s house in Whittier CA.


Yeah, the construction company that designed and built these homes worked all over Cali. My daughter said there are some nearly identical homes in Bakersfield.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 28, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Soooo....when is the house warming?  I will bring a cake*


Ok then, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> We decided on a house, and it's now in escrow.


Congrats!!  Looks like a great place, I am sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 28, 2022)

*congrats! * It looks really nice .


----------



## Devi (Sep 29, 2022)

My wishes for many, many, many happy years in your house!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2022)

Ignore my PM!  I found the thread!  CONGRATULATIONS!  Some new adventures, Great!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 29, 2022)

Very nice, Murr.  Best wishes for a happy life there.


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## Kika (Sep 29, 2022)

Looks great...congratulations!!


----------



## JustDave (Sep 29, 2022)

So when do the guys get invited over for a poker party?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2022)

Lovely home, @Murrmurr


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2022)

The house looks wonderful... Congrats....



Murrmurr said:


> I might have to make that my new Go-To channel.


That is Lorie's channel every morning, and where some ideas or colours come from...


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2022)

Nice looking home, sounds like you'll have fun making it your own.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)

Sweet place! Wishing you both a happy life there.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)

I hope everything goes through for you to get this lovely house, Murr!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> That house looks great, can we come over for a party.


It's got just the spot for parties.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Nice looking home, sounds like you'll have fun making it your own.


I'm more pumped about having plenty to do than home-ownership. And this is the first time I've bought a house. I always preferred to rent. And always left the places in better shape, sometimes _much_ better shape.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2022)

JustDave said:


> So when do the guys get invited over for a poker party?


When the grill's hot.


----------



## Been There (Sep 29, 2022)

How many sq. ft., if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 29, 2022)

It's cute.  Hope everything works out for you guys.
Party time!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2022)

Been There said:


> How many sq. ft., if you don’t mind me asking?


I'd have to get the papers - I think it's 1360-something. But there are 2 figures, one includes the enclosure and the other doesn't because it's not defined as an add-on.


----------



## Been There (Sep 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'd have to get the papers - I think it's 1360-something. But there are 2 figures, one includes the enclosure and the other doesn't because it's not defined as an add-on.


Here in VA, when they list the square feet of a home, they only include the areas (rooms) that are heated and/or cooled.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I think it's 1360-something. But there are 2 figures, one includes the enclosure and the other doesn't because it's not defined as an add-on.


Any chance the enclosure is unpermitted?  If so that could be a problem for you down the road.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 29, 2022)

That's so wonderful!  What a beautiful home!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 29, 2022)

Great looking place!  Congrats.

p.s. - I love the shutters and awnings


----------



## Leann (Sep 29, 2022)

Simply wonderful!!! So happy for you and your family !


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Any chance the enclosure is unpermitted?  If so that could be a problem for you down the road.
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Meesh says she saw permits for a "patio enclosure", so I suppose it was originally a patio with a brick BBQ/grill and cabinets at one end. And I think they added the family room later - it also has a sliding glass door to the backyard but then you step out onto this really small patio...like maybe 4' x 7', just large enough for a couple chairs and a little table. So, yeah, I think the "party room" was the old patio. And my son said the corridor that leads out to it was probably a later addition, too, and the enclosed patio was separate from the house.

The corridor is kinda cool looking, but it's really odd. It's dark because its windows are covered with cabinets and shelves. so you have to turn on the 2 overhead lights. And it's hilly. I'm serious. The floor goes gently up and then down, and then you open a glass-pane door and take the one-step steps into the party room.

It seems like at least 3 different owners each tweaked that whole part of the house. Probably all of that was once the outside and the kitchen was the rear-most room in the house.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2022)

Now you can be the 4th owner and can do all the tweaking you want.  Exciting.  Soon you’ll be addicted to HGTV like many in America, including me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Now you can be the 4th owner and can do all the tweaking you want.  Exciting.  *Soon you’ll be addicted to HGTV* like many in America, including me.


Actually, I've worked in some phases of construction, and I've built a number of things with my sons - sheds, a bunkhouse, a garage and some decks - and I like watching videos on YouTube about carpentry and tools and stuff. For fun.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It seems like at least 3 different owners each tweaked that whole part of the house. Probably all of that was once the outside and the kitchen was the rear-most room in the house.


Not unusual to find things like that in an older house.  Now it's your turn to change a few things and make it your own.  Buying a new house is an adventure!


----------



## Jules (Sep 30, 2022)

When you know if everything is approved and when do you take possession.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> When you know if everything is approved and when do you take possession.


Escrow can take up to a couple/few months. The owner inherited it from his parents, and they owned it for a few decades, so hopefully, he can provide the escrow office with everything they need.

Honestly, I have no idea how escrow works and don't know what it even does, really, aside from making sure there aren't any liens or whatever. Meesh seems to know the basics pretty well, and she says we'll be in before Christmas.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 30, 2022)

Will you still be in an area that is close to Paxton? Are there good schools in the neighborhood?  I just keep hoping that little boy will come home to you!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Will you still be in an area that is close to Paxton? Are there good schools in the neighborhood?  I just keep hoping that little boy will come home to you!


The new house is only about 10 minutes from from our apartment, in a pretty nice neighborhood. Much nicer than the one we're in now.

See the following post ...about Paxton.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2022)

Paxton's mom said he can't spend the night here, as planned for the 8th/9th.

Because he was a bad boy.

When I think about what I'd like to do to that woman, I scare myself.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 30, 2022)

She is sure a piece of work! She is going to pay the price one day. I just think a litte boy should have to pay the price of her selfish stupidity! He needs people like you and Meesh that can love, nurture and guide the little man.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 1, 2022)

Blessed said:


> She is sure a piece of work! She is going to pay the price one day. I just think a litte boy should *(not)* have to pay the price of her selfish stupidity! He needs people like you and Meesh that can love, nurture and guide the little man.


I know what you meant there ^ 

And all 3 kids are paying the price for her selfishness, but Paxton most of all because he was in foster care longer than the twins and a lot older when he was taken from his foster dad and a very safe and happy life.

His maternal grandma, Jackie, told me she'll do everything she can to get Paxton over here for a visit, and that's cool but I'm gonna go over to her place next time he's there. She said she'd let me know when that is.


----------

